# Help!!!! Fishbites 411 Needed



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

So.....I've been noticing small thin pieces of Bloodworm variety Fishbites left by anglers on pier railings.
Seems the color and size is way off from what I'm use to buying. I did some checking on the company's site and 
have seen the 2 different varieties now available for the Bloodworm aka Bag O' Worms type. 
There is a "fast acting" and a "long lasting" option. 
What I've been seeing left by anglers is a thin yet gloppy looking almost ruby red substance. Question about that is: Is it the narrow 1/4 inch size option that makes it look like that? Or is it possibly because it's the "fast acting" 1/4 type? I did notice netting it was attached to. It just seemed way to narrow to fit the average size hook.

Now...a couple more questions. From user experience, would yall recommend the "fast acting" type as being more effective due to it's increased concentration of "secret formula" or does the "long lasting" type pay for itself in durability? Just how long does a piece of the 1/4 inch variety of fast acting last on the hook on an average summer day/warm water temp day? How about the 3/8 inch fast acting type when it's used in summer/warm water temps? 
I prefer to buy the type that attracts/produces more strikes. Yep....I know I have to weed thru the trash fish. 
Then again there is the durability factor of the basic long lasting type. Decisions, decisions, decisions.

And for both the long lasting and fast acting types....do yall recommend 1/4 inch or 3/8 inch for #4 and #2 hooks? 

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Get the 1/4" fast acting. The mesh in the long lasting is a real pain to get off your hook.
Try smaller hooks like a size 8.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Oh my.....I'm gonna need to take my reading glasses to see how to bait up a #8 size hook. Even without the mesh and putting a needle into a haystack, my close up vision ain't what it use to me.

Thanks 1BadF350


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fast acting is for cold water and melts too fast in warm water, best trick for FBBW's is don't cut the piece till after it's on the hook, I carry scissors and snipe it off after it's on the hook


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

take said scissors and snip off the mesh if it gets to be a problem


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

slow action with a #6 or 8 hook 1/4" size and about 3/8 long


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

The fast acting has no mesh so it is easily stolen. Use the longer lasting one. There is supposedly a water temperature guide but I've never had much luck with Fishbites in cooler water anyway. Have seen the wider size still use the narrow one. Like surfchunker said just cut the mesh off the hook.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I end up using scissors more than a knife when fishing


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I have both and use a double hook rig and have rigged up one hook with fast acting and the other with the long lasting before. Never saw a difference in one getting more bites


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I end up using scissors more than a knife when fishing


Truth!!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I second on scissors I bring that all the time. If your just catching bait fish like croakers, or spots use a dime size piece on a small hook. I use the long lasting version because it stays on the hook longer.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. I am going to order some this week. Leaning towards the long lasting variety. Still debating on the narrow or the wider one though. 
I especially like the tip about cutting it "after" I have put the hook thru it. Never even thought of that one. As long as the wind doesn't blow the whole piece away and I don't drop it thru one of those holes between the pier boards.....pre hooking will solve that handling issue I've been having. School supplies are on sale so I will pick up a good quality pair of kid size blunt tip scissors with sufficient finger space. I keep a few packs of Fishbites in a slider pencil case. It keeps em dry and crush proof. A pair of small scissors should fit in there with em just fine.

Thanks again


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the wide doesn't have the mesh ... I like the mesh


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've always used the long lasting as well. It will last for a good 30 minutes on the hook under most conditions, and if there's fish in the water, and they are biting, they will find it. It turns "ruby red" once it gets wet. I have a small set of Rapala braid scissors in my bag that works great for cutting off the mesh. I just position the scissors so both blades are flat against the bottom of the hook and it cuts the mesh right off.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I use a cheap $2 dollar something scissors from walmart.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

I use fish bites all the time on the pier. To me, fast or slow acting, thin or wide, any color works equal. I've caught just about everything on them. I like to use paramedic scissors which have small teeth on them. They work well cutting braided line and crabs and squid.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use the cheap Fiskars kids school scissors from Wally World. They come in different colors and even have a sheath. They cut braid and Fishbites easily.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I use it to back up real bws if the bait steelers or crabs get the real thing I'll still have something on the hook.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I never knew they were so complicated.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

phillyguy said:


> I never knew they were so complicated.


Im with you Phillyguy (originally jersey guy here) let me make this post even larger I precut my fishbites and put them back in the bag and when the stuff melts off the hook I use my teeth to get the mesh off just gotta be careful true story


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> I use it to back up real bws if the bait steelers or crabs get the real thing I'll still have something on the hook.


exactly what I do, little piece of the real thing then a keeper piece of FBBW's


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

geo said:


> I precut my fishbites and put them back in the bag


 +1!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

phillyguy said:


> +1!


back to making them hard to put on the hook in those small size bits


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

fish'n phil said:


> i use the cheap fiskars kids school scissors from wally world. They come in different colors and even have a sheath. They cut braid and fishbites easily.


 x2


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I have no idea what you all are talking about?? Cut mesh off?? Never heard of this bait. Only part I know about is, fiskars kids school scissors is all you need.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Never too old to learn a new trick Andy. Fish bites come on strips cut to .5 or .75" lengths to us when bottom fishing. Comes in a lot of types blood worm, shrimp,squid to name few


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> Never too old to learn a new trick Andy. Fish bites come on strips cut to .5 or .75" lengths to us when bottom fishing. Comes in a lot of types blood worm, shrimp,squid to name few


 Oh Thanks! I did try Gulp Blood worms one time, and it did catch a few fish. I bought a jar of them in the juice. I still have the jar of Gulp Juice. I keep my Gulp Swimming Mullet in the juice. Now I understand what you all are talking about.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

andypat said:


> Oh Thanks! I did try Gulp Blood worms one time, and it did catch a few fish. I bought a jar of them in the juice. I still have the jar of Gulp Juice. I keep my Gulp Swimming Mullet in the juice. Now I understand what you all are talking about.


Here's info from the Fishbites website. 
Although, I wouldn't change a thing where your fishing skills are concerned. You seem to be doing a A OK job catching.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've made my decision. I will go with the old fashion 3/8 inch Long Lasting one. Will be finalizing the order in just a few minutes. 
Thanks for all the info guys. 
Oh...btw....next time I'll ask if the Red color works better than the Chartreuse they now carry.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I've made my decision. I will go with the old fashion 3/8 inch Long Lasting one. Will be finalizing the order in just a few minutes.
> Thanks for all the info guys.
> Oh...btw....next time I'll ask if the Red color works better than the Chartreuse they now carry.



That's what I would have done too


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yep....decided to go with the wider type. And I'll use the tip on putting the hook in before cutting the bait. Will make it much easier. I prefer the option to be able to use a larger hook versus #6 or #8. Hard to handle the #2 sizes when my fingers tighten up as it is. Definitely will need to use scissors. I have resisted temptation of getting any piercings other than my ear piercing up to this point. Don't want to try Geo's method. Definitely a little on the risky side. Wouldn't that be a sight....a 50 something with a fish hook pierced thru the lip. Ouch, ouch, and ouch.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Good choice with the longer lasting strips. When I fish them I cut a piece the length I'm going to use then cut that piece on a diagonal. I end up with two triangle shaped pieces. I thread the pieces onto my hook getting 2 or 3 passes through the bait.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishiker said:


> Good choice with the longer lasting strips. When I fish them I cut a piece the length I'm going to use then cut that piece on a diagonal. I end up with two triangle shaped pieces. I thread the pieces onto my hook getting 2 or 3 passes through the bait.


Lucky fish. I run the hook thru once and that's about it. Couldn't do it two or three times cause the size of my pieces are way too short for that.  
Thrifty old me....I am what I am.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was also wondering about chartreuse vs. red colors...maybe someone could comment about that.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Was also wondering about chartreuse vs. red colors...maybe someone could comment about that.


I haven't tried chartreuse but I have had good luck with the EZ-Flea.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishiker said:


> I haven't tried chartreuse but I have had good luck with the EZ-Flea.


I concur completely. Trout eat that stuff like it's candy.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Lucky fish. I run the hook thru once and that's about it. Couldn't do it two or three times cause the size of my pieces are way too short for that.
> Thrifty old me....I am what I am.


Likewise. My pieces are 1/4 - 3/8 inch long most of the time. Just enough to dangle off the hook like an ear ring.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never tried the flea or sand worm...wondering how that compares to the bloodworm. Would a spot or croaker bite the flea or sand worm as readily?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've caught croaker and perch on them. Can't recall about spot for sure. I might have used cut shrimp tipped with a piece and was able to catch a few that way. Not sure if the ez flea did the job or whether it was the cut shrimp or whether it was the combo. Got the trout, perch, and croaker with ez flea alone. 
Definitely have gotten doubles of trout using them.Caught some blue runners on it too. Crabs like to chew on it too unfortunately.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I've caught trout and mullet using a double rig where I used a small strip of EZ-Flea on the back jig.


----------

